# Wasserschildkröten



## kagel (24. Juni 2008)

Kaum war mein Teich fertiggestellt (etwa 10m3 Wasser), ist mir vor zwei Wochen der erste __ Grasfrosch "zugelaufen", dann am letzten Wochenende eine etwa 20cm grosse Wasserschildkröte (Trachemys scripta elegans, wie sich jetzt herausgestellt hat) die sich seit einigen Tagen mal auf der Teichfolie sonnt, mal hin und herschwimmt. Wo die plötzlich so schnell herkommt weiss ich schon gar nicht. Ich freue mich aber über jeden Gast in meinem neuen Biotop. Hat irgendjemand Erfahrung mit diesen Biestern, vor allem im Winter ?
Der südbadische Winter ist tendenziell mild, kann aber doch mal einige Tage
sehr frostige Temperaturen haben.
Ein Winterquatier habe ich nicht und hatte ich auch nicht vor einzurichten...


----------



## Barbor (24. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Wasserschildkröten*

Hallo

die Wasserschildkröte wird irgendwo abgehauen sein. Ist dein Garten eingezäunt? Wenn du sie behalten möchtest mußt ein Winterquatier einrichten, das heißt du mußt ein Aquarium für Die Wasserschildkröte einrichten. Vielleicht geht sie aber auch wieder .

Lieben Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## matzeed7 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Wasserschildkröten*

Hallo,


ich würde erst mal paar Zettel in der Nachbarschaft verteilen, vielleicht ist ja ein Nachbarskind traurig, das sie weg ist???

Falls du die Schildkröte behalten möchtest, ist ein Winterquartier ein sicherer Weg sie über den Winter zu bekommen


----------



## kagel (30. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Wasserschildkröten*

Hallo zusammen,

Danke für Eure Bemerkungen. Mittlerweile habe ich einiges über diese Art gelesen, das Thema Faunaverfälschung fiel in diesem Zusammenhang des öfteren. Daher interessieren mich noch ein paar Details:

1.	Inwieweit frisst/vertreibt Sie andere Tiere, die wir natürlich auch gerne hätten __ Frösche/__ Molche/__ Kröten ? 

2. Die älteren Tiere sollen sich eher vegetarisch ernähren. Sollte man sie füttern, damit sie nicht zu sehr die Wasserpflanzen anknabbern ? Das Biest verzehrt offensichtlich so manches: Am Wochenende haben wir testweise 5-6 grosse Salatblätter an den Teichrand gelegt, die waren schnell weg…

3. Der Teich existiert erst seit einigen Wochen und ist von den Nachbargrundstücken eher schwierig einsehbar. In der Umgebung gibt es möglicherweise andere Teiche das wissen wir nicht. Wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass uns die Schildkröte gezielt "eingesetzt" wurde, oder ist sie einfach nur zugelaufen ist: "wandern" die genauso wie Kröten oder bleiben sie eher an Ort und Stelle. Unser Garten steht im Kern eines kleinen Dorfes im Markgräflerland umgeben von wenig befahrenen Strassen und Einfamilienhäusern

4. Winterquartier:
Dazu haben wir keinerlei Erfahrung: Ist es hier besser sie einfach in Ruhe zu lassen und ein Quartier in dem max 1.2m tiefen Teich zu suchen, oder Sie "einzuquartieren" mit dem Risiko von Anfängerfehlern? 
Wie wir sie ggf. für den Winter einfangen können, bleibt dann noch dahin gestellt.


Erwähnen sollte man hier noch, das in Kürze direkt neben dem ersten Teich ein Zweiter ähnlicher Grösse entsteht (etwa 8000 Liter). Beide sind nicht eingezäunt, und das sollen sie auch aus ästethischen Gründen nicht.


----------



## Barbor (30. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Wasserschildkröten*

Hallo

1. Natürlich fressen __ Schildkröten auch kleine Fische usw.

2. Die Schildis fressen alles Fleisch genauso wie Salat

4. Winterquatier entweder du holst das Tier ins Haus das heißt du mußt dir ein Aquarium besorgen wo die Schildkröte überwintert, oder du läßt sie im Teich. Dann kann es aber sein das, das Tier den Winter nicht überlebt. Einfangen kannst du sie mit einem Käscher, aber vorsicht die Tiere beißen.

Viel Spaß mit der Schildkröte und nicht einfach am nächsten Gewässer aussetzten


----------



## matzeed7 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Wasserschildkröten*

Also wir haben unser Schildkröte in einem Keller bei ca 6°C überwintert. Das
Problem war nur das Wasser in dem Aquarium. Durch die natürliche Verdunstung, hatte sich eine weisse Schicht auf der Wasseroberfläche gebildet. Diese Schicht hat sicher für eine Augenentzündung gesorgt, sodass wird die Schildkröte schon ende Februar ins Zimmer geholt habem um sie besser behandeln zu können.

Sie fressen auch gern Regenwürmer, Maden, kleingeschnittene Fische und Hünchenfleich....


Wichtig ist nur das die Schildkröte einen Platz hat, wo sie leicht aus dem Wasser kommen kann um sich zu sonnen um dann bei möglicher Gefahr in den Teich plumsen kann...


----------



## matzeed7 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Wasserschildkröten*

Aslo er sont sich gern auf dem Holz in der Mitte. Da kann er sich bei Gefahr gut ins Tiefe fallen lassen.


----------



## butzbacher (21. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wasserschildkröten*

Hi, über ein Winterquartier brauchst du dir eher keinen Kopf machen. Die klimatischen Verhältnisse ihres Herkunftsgebietes passen mi unseren soweit überein. Die wird sich schon was suchen und dort überwintern. Sollte sie den Winter nicht überleben - sorry, aber auch kein Verlust für unsere heimische Natur.


----------



## sister_in_act (21. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wasserschildkröten*



> Sollte sie den Winter nicht überleben - sorry, aber auch kein Verlust für unsere heimische Natur.


 

was soll denn diese anmerkung heißen?? 

dann sollten wir mal alle tiere und pflanzen *aussortieren*, die nicht aus unseren heimischen gefilden stammen,--ODER?
und dann gucken wir mal , was übrig bleibt... 

ulla


----------

